# Engine Fire... Every late model GTO owner should read.



## ChrShaDil (May 22, 2010)

I didn't see anything on this site about this, but it seems to be a very dangerous and widespread issue. Please check out the link at LS1gto.com

F. M. L. -- another potential Fuel Rail Cover Fire - LS1GTO.com Forums

It seems the fuel rail cover on the driver side is rubbing against the fuel line. In extreme cases this rubbing has caused a hole in the fuel line, leading to a fire causing a total loss. I checked mine last night and sure enough there is a knick on the fuel line. I called Pontiac customer service at 1-800-762-2737 and talked to them. There isn't an active recall at this time, but the guy said if enough people call in that have this same issue it will help speed up the process of them issuing it. I'm am going to write up an email and submit it to them as well as a copy to NHTSA. If you would like to be part of this email maybe we can get a recall issued.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

This is old news. If you've been around these cars for any length of time you'd know about it. I wouldn't hold by breath waiting for GM to institute a recall. Mine actually wasn't rubbing (28K mi.) but I sleeved it in that area just for peace of mind. And, no, not the 'ghetto' rubber hose cover that they discuss in that thread...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

62k miles and mine are perfect.


----------



## dglanzer (Jul 11, 2010)

Have had a 2004 for a couple of weeks and read about this problem. Slight wear through the yellow tag with no indication anyone had treated the problem in the past. Put a 3/4" water system hose around it and put the FRC back on. Probably will need to change out the hose every few years as now FRC leaning on it.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Nah, either replace the hose with a braided steel hose or put a braided sleeve over the stock hose like I did and you won't have to worry about it again.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Ok, fine, 132,000 and no problems....The dealership in Topeka, reamed out the cover though.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Remove your FRCs and store them some place where they won't get damaged.

I only have mine on if I'm at a show.


----------



## Korsakoff (Aug 11, 2010)

04 31k miles and I have a decent size cut... FRC's stay off until I can do something about it.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Korsakoff said:


> 04 31k miles and I have a decent size cut... FRC's stay off until I can do something about it.


:agree +1 Mine looks about the same. Not enough of a cut to cause a problem, but enough of one to say "dude wtf? that's not right"

My FRCs are off for a number of reasons:

1. Heat
2. Cutting the fuel line
3. Weight reduction:willy:
4. Since when did a 400ft/lb motor need introduction?:cool


----------

